# Impalas Magazine San Jose Super Custom Car Show August 4th, 2012



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Here we go people, Impalas Magazine would like to anounce their "IMPALAS MAGAZINE SAN JOSE SUPER CUSTOM CAR SHOW" to be held August 4, 2012.... as soon as more details are available we will post up the information...... hope to see everyone there....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT......


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

To The Top..........


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

We will be posting the Flyer up this coming week!Thanks for the Support...........


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

u got my support bra,s, man i going to see if i can get to it uffin:uffin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

is there going to be a pre reg form?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> is there going to be a pre reg form?


Yea this week we will put up the pre reg form!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> Here we go people, Impalas Magazine would like to anounce their "IMPALAS MAGAZINE SAN JOSE SUPER CUSTOM CAR SHOW" to be held August 4, 2012.... as soon as more details are available we will post up the information...... hope to see everyone there....
> 
> 
> http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/
> ...


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

Were at?...

Hopefully at The Fairgrounds... On Tully Rd....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

Shaaaa!:thumbsup:


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

Shaaaa!:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

oh hellllllll yeeeeeeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

heres the flyer everyone.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Come join Impalas Magazine and American Bombs as they give you another summer car show....Look out San Jose, August 4th, 2012 is the date for the Impalas Magazine San Jose Super Benefit Car Show and Concert....We will also be celebrating the 30th anniversary of the Duke of Earl movie and also a celebration of Pastor Ed Morales's accomplishments..... Entertainment and more information will be announced soon.... Hope to see you all there.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

We will have the registration form up on layitlow this week! Pre-Reg is $20 dollars Day of show is $30 (Pre-Reg Deadline will be July 27th 2012).
If you would like more imformation please feel free to contact us at 1-800-344-8218 or 408-314-4686 Thanks


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT........


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> heres the flyer everyone.....


To The Top!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

You already know I'm their.


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

_*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!*_


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS gonna try and make the drive down to San Jo  Thanks for thee invite compa


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

A TODA MADRE said:


> LO*LYSTICS gonna try and make the drive down to San Jo  Thanks for thee invite compa


That sound Good homie! Hope you and hole club can make it to San Jo................


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

EL TIBURON said:


> _*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!*_


Thanks for all the Support!!!!!!!
If anyone needs a pre- registration form.Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Toro said:


> heres the flyer everyone.....


tttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> TO THE TOP!


ttt


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Toro said:


> Come join Impalas Magazine and American Bombs as they give you another summer car show....Look out San Jose, August 4th, 2012 is the date for the Impalas Magazine San Jose Super Benefit Car Show and Concert....We will also be celebrating the 30th anniversary of the Duke of Earl movie and also a celebration of Pastor Ed Morales's accomplishments..... Entertainment and more information will be announced soon.... Hope to see you all there.....


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Toro said:


> Here we go people, Impalas Magazine would like to anounce their "IMPALAS MAGAZINE SAN JOSE SUPER CUSTOM CAR SHOW" to be held August 4, 2012.... as soon as more details are available we will post up the information...... hope to see everyone there....


ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Bird said:


> ttt


TTT....


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

looks like it'll be a great show.... 

Impalas Magazine hit me via pm.... thanx


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

coachduce said:


> looks like it'll be a great show....
> 
> Impalas Magazine hit me via pm.... thanx


ttt


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Toro said:


> heres the flyer everyone.....



Good getting the shows back in SJ!!! But too bad it's on the Aug 4....one of my buddies from the IMPALAS Car Club told me that one of there chapters...Central Coast i believe... is have there 10th yr anniversary that same day in gilroy. Damn.....dunno which one to go as I know there will be hella chapters gonna represent in Gilroy:facepalm:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

:boink:We're down.......... 408 Ryders CC..........


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

SHRKNDCE said:


> :boink:We're down.......... 408 Ryders CC..........


Thanks for the support see you there!


----------



## WAGON62 (Jan 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

1963-ismael said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

sjcruiser66 said:


> Good getting the shows back in SJ!!! But too bad it's on the Aug 4....one of my buddies from the IMPALAS Car Club told me that one of there chapters...Central Coast i believe... is have there 10th yr anniversary that same day in gilroy. Damn.....dunno which one to go as I know there will be hella chapters gonna represent in Gilroy:facepalm:


ttt


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Toro said:


> heres the flyer everyone.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

chewie said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Toro said:


> Here we go people, Impalas Magazine would like to anounce their "IMPALAS MAGAZINE SAN JOSE SUPER CUSTOM CAR SHOW" to be held August 4, 2012.... as soon as more details are available we will post up the information...... hope to see everyone there....


ttt


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Announcements limited space available for San Jose Super Benefit Car Show Saturday August 4th. So if you need a pre reg form please email me at [email protected] Deadline is August 1st $20 dollars pre registration for car $15 dollars for bikes Day of shows is $30 for cars & $25 for bikes Move-in time 6am to 10:30am


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I GOT THEM IN SAC. 
HIT ME UP..:nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Toro said:


> Here we go people, Impalas Magazine would like to anounce their "IMPALAS MAGAZINE SAN JOSE SUPER CUSTOM CAR SHOW" to be held August 4, 2012.... as soon as more details are available we will post up the information...... hope to see everyone there....


ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Bird said:


> ttt


TTT.........


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

To The Top................


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> heres the flyer everyone.....


TTT.......


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

chewie said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT.........


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

chewie said:


> :thumbsup:


Starting to get pre-reg Thanks for the support USO............Please if anyone else needs pre reg forms please email me @ [email protected] Thanks


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT lookin forward to this one. Time to keep it at the top for the summer


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

A TODA MADRE said:


> TTT lookin forward to this one. Time to keep it at the top for the summer


TTT To The Top...............


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~(COTTON KANDY)


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> T~T~T~(COTTON KANDY)
> View attachment 498597


TTT.......Thanks for the Support.......


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

To The Top!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

MrMONTE76 said:


> To The Top!! :thumbsup:


Going Down.....August 4th in San Jo All Day.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

We will be posting up the hotel information this coming week Thanks for all the Support.........


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

We will be posting up the car registration form on are web site @www.impalasmagazine.com[/url] if you need to down load the pre-reg form for are show Saturday August 4th Show-Time.............. 11am to 5pm Move-in 6am to 10am... If you have any questions please call the office Mon-Fri 9am to 5pm 1-800-344-8218


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

getting close cant wait


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT sounds like a good one, wonder if my three will make it out that way with out something busting:rofl:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Less than 1 month away................ get ready SAN JO....... this will be the SHOW not to Miss!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

count me in:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

thelou said:


> count me in:thumbsup:


Thanks for all the Support!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> heres the flyer everyone.....


TTT....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

thelou said:


> count me in:thumbsup:


check your email!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

thelou said:


> count me in:thumbsup:


check your email!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Can't wait for this show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> heres the flyer everyone.....


Thanks for the support San Jose finest C.C


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT.......


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

There will be lots of TRAFFIC in the House!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Roll Call

1.TRAFFIC C.C
2.ROLLERZ ONLY C.C
3.USO C.C
4.NOKTURNAL C.C
5.SAN JOSE FINEST C.C
6.SANGRE LATINA C.C
7.NITE LIFE C.C
8.VIEJITOS C.C
9.FRISCO FINEST C.C
10.LO*LYSTICS
11.LUXURIOUS C.C
12.WATSONVILLE*RIDES C.C
13.WATSONVILLE*IMPALAS C.C
14.408 RYDER'S C.C
15.THE*CHOLO*DJ.....
16.LIFE'S FINEST C.C
17.Blvd Bombs C.C


THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

LUXURIOUS gonna be there


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> LUXURIOUS gonna be there


Thanks for all the support!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT........


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

408 Ryder's CC gonna be ther Fasho!!!!!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> LUXURIOUS gonna be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

SHRKNDCE said:


> 408 Ryder's CC gonna be ther Fasho!!!!!


Thanks for all the Support......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

1.TRAFFIC C.C
2.ROLLERZ ONLY C.C
3.USO C.C
4.NOKTURNAL C.C
5.SAN JOSE FINEST C.C
6.SANGRE LATINA C.C
7.NITE LIFE C.C
8.VIEJITOS C.C
9.FRISCO FINEST C.C
10.LO*LYSTICS
11.LUXURIOUS C.C
12.WATSONVILLE*RIDES C.C
13.WATSONVILLE*IMPALAS C.C
14.408 RYDER'S C.C
15.THE*CHOLO*DJ......

anyone needed a pre-reg form for our Aug 4th show or for our Fresno show on Oct 27th, please inbox me your email address and I'll get one right out to you........


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Life's Finest


----------



## rsanchezjr (Jul 6, 2012)

*Mr. Sanchos Ice Cream*

Would like to be a vendor, please e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## rsanchezjr (Jul 6, 2012)

Mr. Sanchos Ice Cream, would like to be a vendor at your event. Please e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## rsanchezjr (Jul 6, 2012)

Mr. Sanchos Ice Cream would like to be a vendor. Please contact [email protected]


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

eastbay_drop said:


> Life's Finest


Thanks Life's Finest for your Support.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Roll Call
> 
> 1.TRAFFIC C.C
> 2.ROLLERZ ONLY C.C
> ...


TTT.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> 1.TRAFFIC C.C
> 2.ROLLERZ ONLY C.C
> 3.USO C.C
> 4.NOKTURNAL C.C
> ...


TTT.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

I Herd Somthing About The Delfonics In The House??


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> I Herd Somthing About The Delfonics In The House??


Yea the lead singer of Delfonics will be in town the same weekend of the San Jose Super Benfit Car Show Aug 4th working out the details to do a free concert!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Roll Call
> 
> 1.TRAFFIC C.C
> 2.ROLLERZ ONLY C.C
> ...


TTT.......


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Toro said:


> 1.TRAFFIC C.C
> 2.ROLLERZ ONLY C.C
> 3.USO C.C
> 4.NOKTURNAL C.C
> ...



Looks like this is going to be a great show!:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760*​


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

*Krazy Kutting will be set-up.
Showing Our Car Club Plaques Samples as well as our Stockitems for all G Bodies, big Bodies, and Impalas. Come By we definetly will be ready to serve. My Name is Armando and I Will be Moving to Gilroy over the next 2 weeks so we will be able to serve Nor cal alot better than anyone out there, since I will be here for you. Call me if you need anything at (928)750-2322 this is the first time I posted this # so you are the first that have it.






























































































































*


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> TTT.....


. Bomb*drifters will be there to support


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

PREMACY Car Club will be in the house.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> TTT.......


ttt.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

back TTT


----------



## ormondesm (Jan 31, 2012)

*Be ware of promoters*

Dont use papa-j as the promoter rips people off and lies to people . Rip off 2 of the investers in the world class custom show had taken off with the money didnt even get to cout the money from show . promisses trophy to clubs that didnt even win and say that the music makes the show not the cars


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ormondesm said:


> Dont use papa-j as the promoter rips people off and lies to people . Rip off 2 of the investers in the world class custom show had taken off with the money didnt even get to cout the money from show . promisses trophy to clubs that didnt even win and say that the music makes the show not the cars


Thanks for the heads up.............


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> *Krazy Kutting will be set-up.
> Showing Our Car Club Plaques Samples as well as our Stockitems for all G Bodies, big Bodies, and Impalas. Come By we definetly will be ready to serve. My Name is Armando and I Will be Moving to Gilroy over the next 2 weeks so we will be able to serve Nor cal alot better than anyone out there, since I will be here for you. Call me if you need anything at (928)750-2322 this is the first time I posted this # so you are the first that have it.
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea cant wait for this show ganna be a good one an krazy cuttin ganna be in the house need g body parts an bike parts TTT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

a little over a week....see everyone there....and remember, it's FREE to the general public.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ROLL IN TIME
IS GOING TO BE.......
6am-10am DAY OF SHOW.........


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Don't forget to stop by the Krazy Kutting Booth we'll be there all day.


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

In the house!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

_*I'M GONNA BE OUT HERE TO SUPPORT IMPALAS HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE HOPEFULLY MY RIDE WILL BE OUT OF THE PAINT SHOP TTT!!!!!*_


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> _*I'M GONNA BE OUT HERE TO SUPPORT IMPALAS HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE HOPEFULLY MY RIDE WILL BE OUT OF THE PAINT SHOP TTT!!!!!*_


Thanks for all the support it's the CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS that make the SHOWS..........


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal Ridahz will be there


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

We have never charged design fees nor Set-up fees. We don't advertise that simply becasue for us it has never been part of our business. No minimum orders.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Coming up this Saturday.......FREE to the public...Make sure to bring out the whole family and enjoy a fun filled day for all to enjoy.....Bringing it back to the days when the entire famliy can enjoy a show.....See everyone there....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> Coming up this Saturday.......FREE to the public...Make sure to bring out the whole family and enjoy a fun filled day for all to enjoy.....Bringing it back to the days when the entire famliy can enjoy a show.....See everyone there....
> 
> http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/
> ff370/Impalabull/00_san_jose_super.jpg[/
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

looks like sic productions judging crew is headed north


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

To the top for Impala Magazine!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> looks like sic productions judging crew is headed north


:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Bird and the crew are a great team of judges....see you guys at the show...



smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> looks like sic productions judging crew is headed north


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Roll Call

1.TRAFFIC C.C
2.ROLLERZ ONLY C.C
3.USO C.C
4.NOKTURNAL C.C
5.SAN JOSE FINEST C.C
6.SANGRE LATINA C.C
7.NITE LIFE C.C
8.VIEJITOS C.C
9.FRISCO FINEST C.C
10.LO*LYSTICS
11.LUXURIOUS C.C
12.WATSONVILLE*RIDES C.C
13.WATSONVILLE*IMPALAS C.C
14.408 RYDER'S C.C
15.THE*CHOLO*DJ.....
16.LIFE'S FINEST C.C
17.Blvd Bombs C.C
18.408 Ryders C.C.


THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT!


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

New Style c.c. will b there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Toro said:


> Bird and the crew are a great team of judges....see you guys at the show...


ttt


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

BLVD KINGS

I`ll see you guys out there,








100_1285.jpg (368.4 KB)


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone know what awards/categories will b at the show??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> looks like sic productions judging crew is headed north


So make sure you bring your Dallas Cowboys gear :thumbsup:


----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)

TTT for the Impalas & American Bombs Familia!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

BigvicQ said:


> Anyone know what awards/categories will b at the show??


we will post up the categories tomorrow for the car show saturday.......


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> we will post up the categories tomorrow for the car show saturday.......


Thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

ROLL CALL

1.TRAFFIC C.C
2.ROLLERZ ONLY C.C
3.USO C.C
4.NOKTURNAL C.C
5.SAN JOSE FINEST C.C
6.SANGRE LATINA C.C
7.NITE LIFE C.C
8.VIEJITOS C.C
9.FRISCO FINEST C.C
10.LO*LYSTICS
11.LUXURIOUS C.C
12.WATSONVILLE*RIDES C.C
13.WATSONVILLE*IMPALAS C.C
14.408 RYDER'S C.C
15.THE*CHOLO*DJ.....
16.LIFE'S FINEST C.C
17.Blvd Bombs C.C
18.408 Ryders C.C.
19. New Style C.C.
20. Blvd Kings C.C.


THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT!










:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj in the house for this to support Impalas Mag.


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> we will post up the categories tomorrow for the car show saturday.......


Still waiting for em.....hahaha


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

BigvicQ said:


> Still waiting for em.....hahaha


CATEGORIES 1ST 2ND 3RD

1930'S
*Original 
*Street
*Mild
1940'S
*Original
*Street
*Mild
1960-1964
*Original
*Street
*Mild
*Full
1965-1969
*Original
*Street
*Mild
*Full
Convertible 1960-1964
*Original
*Street
*Mild
*Full
Convertible 1965-1969
*Original
*Street
*Mild
*Full
1980-1989 Car
*Street
*Mild
*Semi
1990-Newer
*Street
*Mild
Luxury-Car 1989-Older
*Street
*Mild
Luxury-Car 1990-Newer
Low*Rods
Hot*Rods
Peddle Car
Special Interest
El*Camino/Panel
Motor*Cycle
*Street
*Mild
*Custom
Pt*Cruisers
4X4
Old*School
under Construction
Dubs
Full Size Truck
*Original
*Street
*Mild
*Semi
Luxury Sports
Suv
Compact/Import
Bike 16"
*Street
*Mild
*Full
Bike 20"
*Street
*Mild
*Full


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> CATEGORIES 1ST 2ND 3RD
> 
> 1930'S
> *Original
> ...





So there is no street .mild.or full for the 90 or newer luxury car category


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

BigvicQ said:


> So there is no street .mild.or full for the 90 or newer luxury car category


Yea there will be street mild and full for 90 and luxury........


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Yea there will be street mild and full for 90 and luxury........


Cool . Thx for the replies....will c you saturday.


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:see you guys saturday


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Hope to see everyone this saturday.......Move-in is 6am-10am Day of Show.....


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wish I didn't have to work on this day


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_*PADRINOS C.C. will be in the house that's for sure*_


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

So who exactly is the user impalas magazine??


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

BigvicQ said:


> So who exactly is the user impalas magazine??


My name is mark...did you have a question?


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> My name is mark...did you have a question?


No just wanted to know who to look for at the show to say what up in person


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming to town.


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> CATEGORIES 1ST 2ND 3RD
> 
> 1930'S
> *Original
> ...


So What happen to 1950's and 1970's class. Not on the list:nicoderm:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

408 certified said:


> So What happen to 1950's and 1970's class. Not on the list:nicoderm:


Opps 1950's 
*original, mild,semi,full 
1970
* original,mild,semi,full
Thanks


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Opps 1950's
> *original, mild,semi,full
> 1970
> * original,mild,semi,full
> Thanks


Orale sounds good. See u guys on Sat.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

One more day can't wait TTT for Mark & Impalas Magazine!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

There will be a Trike Class! Thanks For all the SUPPORT...............


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT CANT WAIT WISH MY RIDE WAS READY


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Leaving LA at 6am Friday morning.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

See everyone their tomorrow


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

See everyone there tomorrow. I have all our *Krazy Kutting *parts Loaded. Can't wait to meet new people and see some old friends. Please come by and checkout our stuff. 

Thanks


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Ancheta Workshop will be there to take some pics


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Whats up Mark? What time is set up for vendors tomorrow?


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Are u guys checking trunks cause I lost trunk key last week n can't open it can I still get in?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Redeemed1 said:


> Whats up Mark? What time is set up for vendors tomorrow?


7am to 9am..................


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

SJ RIDER said:


> Are u guys checking trunks cause I lost trunk key last week n can't open it can I still get in?


yea you can...........


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

All most there its going on today!


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Whats up mark, I'll see you later on today


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Good Luck Mark!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Koo show. Congrats to my brotha EZ MONEY for taking 2nd place even though we jus rolled up put them up in 3 wheel n pulled a tire off. That's our display. ESR STYLE!!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Great show Mark. Thanks for the set-up we had everyone there supporting our *Krazy Kutting* Plaques and Custom Parts. We'll definetly make sure we come through for everyone. I can already tell that my move Up North is going to be well worth it for me and my famila. Again Thanks to all My Norcal Homies, and thanks for starting us up fast. I'll stay in contact with all the new orders and deliver on time with the best quality Plaques and Parts.* Krazy Kutting Nor Cal is Open for Business*


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

*Luxurious Familia had a great time at the show! Gracias Mark & your staff for the hospitality. *:thumbsup:


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

vvv


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

I have a ? My homie Tomas with a 65 rivi thinks he placed in street but he lost his tag


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

SJ RIDER said:


> I have a ? My homie Tomas with a 65 rivi thinks he placed in street but he lost his tag


on my way home I will look it up for you tomorrow and have an answer for you thanks for all the support and all the guys coming out today


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

San Jose BLVDKINGS would like to thank Toro and his WHOLE crew for puting on a GREAT show.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> on my way home I will look it up for you tomorrow and have an answer for you thanks for all the support and all the guys coming out today


Thx mark. No prob gotta support local shows homie


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

yo mark it was cool to meet you and put a face to the name. great show New Style had a great time and everyone took a first place plaque so that made it even better.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

great show good hospitality from everyone up north thx mark and the whole crew


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

SJ RIDER said:


> I have a ? My homie Tomas with a 65 rivi thinks he placed in street but he lost his tag


Hey Mark.. The Rivi took a third!! Nice clean car.

Had a good experience up in San Jose yesterday!! Seen some people I havent seen in a bit and meet alot of new people.!! Thanks Impalas crew for having us up there!! Hope to do it again!!


----------



## sjshows (Mar 2, 2012)

*Impala SJ Show '12*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAhDNP-Vi5c

More will be on Comcast CreaTV Ch 15


----------



## sjshows (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Had a great time at the show, way to go Impalas Magazine. Can't wait till the next one.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

64Rag said:


> Had a great time at the show, way to go Impalas Magazine. Can't wait till the next one.


good seeing you raj and it was great working with you dog


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*ARE SAN JO CHAPTER DOING IT UP AT THE SHOW
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

SJ RIDER said:


> I have a ? My homie Tomas with a 65 rivi thinks he placed in street but he lost his
> 
> Yea he did...he win 3rd place street 65-69 Hard Tops I have is plaque call me 1-(408)-314-4686


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

THANKS TRAFFIC CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> good seeing you raj and it was great working with you dog


Same here smiley I had fun working with you and bird hope we can do it again.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj had a good time as always with Impalas
Magazine. Big Qvo to Big Budah from Premacy cc even though he wasn't there. Can not wait to the next one Mark.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

FAMILY FIRST SJ Had a blast! Great show great friends and met new ones! Can't wait till the next one!


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_








_


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> great show good hospitality from everyone up north thx mark and the whole crew


_Great meeting you yesterday morning this is your boy Alex aka Sir Lexxx with the 60 Impala








_


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Great meeting you yesterday morning this is your boy Alex aka Sir Lexxx with the 60 Impala
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie like wise beautifull car :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

Bird said:


> Hey Mark.. The Rivi took a third!! Nice clean car.
> 
> Had a good experience up in San Jose yesterday!! Seen some people I havent seen in a bit and meet alot of new people.!! Thanks Impalas crew for having us up there!! Hope to do it again!!


*What up Bird it's your boy Alex aka Lexxx with the Stock 60 Impala great chatting it up with the 2 member's from Majestics C.C. keep up with the awesome work your both are doing hope to see you guys around someday in your neck of the woods. Bravo on a job well done in judging Bird and Smiley's 84 Fleetwood.*


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

https://picasaweb.google.com/113604091142569125040/ImpalaMagazineCarShow*https://picasaweb.google.com/113604091142569125040/ImpalasMagazineCarShow*<----*Pictures from the Impala Magazine Car Show in San Jose. Photos by yours truely Alex aka Sir Lexxx enjoy.*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

man oh man.....thank you to EVERYONE....the show exceeded my expecations and was blown away... Thank you to all the clubs and solo riders, vendors, judges, and everyone that came out to support...thank you...none of this would have happend without you all.... a big thanks to my partner Mark, Erica, my boys Sammy, Jav, Rock, Newt, Chico, Sam and to Victory Outreach.... Here are a few of the pics for all to enjoy.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Sir Lexxx said:


> *What up Bird it's your boy Alex aka Lexxx with the Stock 60 Impala great chatting it up with the 2 member's from Majestics C.C. keep up with the awesome work your both are doing hope to see you guys around someday in your neck of the woods. Bravo on a job well done in judging Bird and Smiley's 84 Fleetwood.*


Whats up Alex, It was great chatting with you aswell!! Super clean 60 you have up there and we hope to get back up there and judge again!! Thanks for the props!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

64Rag said:


> Same here smiley I had fun working with you and bird hope we can do it again.


:thumbsup:Likewise Raj!!!


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

Sir Lexxx said:


> *https://picasaweb.google.com/113604091142569125040/ImpalaMagazineCarShow* <----*Pictures from the Impala Magazine Car Show in San Jose. Photos by yours truely Alex aka Sir Lexxx enjoy.*
> [h=6][/h]


 cant view pics:wave:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

thelou said:


> cant view pics:wave:


https://picasaweb.google.com/113604091142569125040/ImpalasMagazineCarShow <----IMPALA MAGAZINE CAR SHOW
https://picasaweb.google.com/113604091142569125040/ImpalasMagazineCarShow
Try it out again it should be working I just check it and it worked out fine. Great times homie hope to see you this weekend @ Evergreen Vally College


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Sir Lexxx said:


> *https://picasaweb.google.com/113604091142569125040/ImpalasMagazineCarShow*<----*Pictures from the Impala Magazine Car Show in San Jose. Photos by yours truely Alex aka Sir Lexxx enjoy.*


Very nice pics Sir Lexxx.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Toro said:


> View attachment 521666
> View attachment 521667
> View attachment 521668
> View attachment 521669
> View attachment 521670


Great pics homie! Looks like your feeling better! :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THANKS TRAFFIC CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:


X1964 good show had a blast


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

cherry 64 said:


> X1964 good show had a blast


good seeing you trino congrats on ur win :thumbsup:car and the whole traffic cc looking good


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_Good times @ the Impala Magazine show with these new friends._


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


Sir Lexxx said:


> _Good times @ the Impala Magazine show with these new friends._


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

IT WAS NICE TO MEET U BIRD ,AN U AN UR GUYS DID A GREAT JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

newstyle_64 said:


> IT WAS NICE TO MEET U BIRD ,AN U AN UR GUYS DID A GREAT JOB :thumbsup:


Hey nice to meet you also Doug!! Seen and passed you by at other shows but finally got to meet you!! Mark has always said he has good support from you and others and I saw that first hand from you!! 

And thanks for the props on the crew(just me and smiley from SIC)but also got to work with Raj and Alfonso? Which was cool!! Think we broke some barriers there so to speak and enjoyed it. We worked well together and all on the same page!!


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_From behind the lens of Sir Lexxx.
















































































_


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_More pic's from the view of Sir Lexxx.








































































_


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice pictures Sir Lexxx............


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Nice pictures Sir Lexxx............


_What up Mark it's your boy Alex with the 60 Impala from PadrinoS C.C. had a blast can't wait the next one a job well done homie....BRAVO!
















Good times with the homie's

_


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Mark & Toro on behalf of Sangre Latina Car Club you guys did a good show, people were great out there, awards were quick, got everyone out early can't ask for anything else at a show; great job fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Time to mark those calendars and get ready for another car show brought to you by Impalas Magazine... 

IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER CUSTOM CAR SHOW 
OCTOBER 27, 2012 AT THE REGIONAL SPORTS COMPLEX

a flyer will be out soon and more details will follow.... hope to see everyone there.....


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB AT THE IMPALAS SHOW IN SAN JOSE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Congrats Impala Magazine!!!! :biggrin:

__You made our feature event this week on.... :thumbsup:










Here's your link:
_http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## SJ1960 (Aug 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Time to mark those calendars and get ready for another car show brought to you by Impalas Magazine...
> 
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER CUSTOM CAR SHOW
> OCTOBER 27, 2012 AT THE REGIONAL SPORTS COMPLEX
> ...


Can't Miss Fresno!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

That Marina Blue 66 Is Pretty Hard Right There!


----------



## Mz_monroe_88 (May 2, 2016)

Hey Toro this is Chella long time huh how are u I been trying to get a hold of u for some time now ND found u on here. I miss impalas so much is there any room for MsChella to come back to the impalas family I also have a friend that is wanting to join u will like her ND her body is bangin.


----------

